# Outside magazine article on doping from 2003



## mquetel (Apr 2, 2006)

Just thought I would share a link to an article entitled Drug Test that Outside Magazine ran back in late 2003. The author connects with an "anti-aging" specialist to see what actually taking performance enhancing drugs feels like. Fascinating stuff...


----------



## cthomas (Oct 26, 2003)

*Thanks for sharing*

Great article. A little long, but I found I had to read the whole thing. Sad to see a Bob Breedlove reference, though.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

That article is a joke. He may have "tested" what the drugs "feel" like to him but his results are drastically at variance with what they can actually do. Based on what he reported I strongly suspect his results would have been just as good with placebos.


----------



## mquetel (Apr 2, 2006)

terzo rene said:


> That article is a joke. He may have "tested" what the drugs "feel" like to him but his results are drastically at variance with what they can actually do. Based on what he reported I strongly suspect his results would have been just as good with placebos.


The author reported that he felt fresh at the conclusion of a double century and totally recovered and ready to go again the next day. That strikes me as a bit unlikely for a placebo effect.


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

When I read this article, the doctor reminded me of this interview on 60 minutes.

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2006/04/19/60minutes/main1512855.shtml


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

terzo rene said:


> That article is a joke. He may have "tested" what the drugs "feel" like to him but his results are drastically at variance with what they can actually do. Based on what he reported I strongly suspect his results would have been just as good with placebos.


I think it would have been a tad hard to set this up as a double blind placebo controlled clinical trial. Gonzo journalism is not science.


----------

